# Microclimate Ministat 100 for ceramic?



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

Would this be suitable for a ceramic?
Thanks


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it's not as good as a pulse stat, but yes you can.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't think your ceramic bulb will last as long as if you had it on a pulse, also you can only use up to a 100w ceramic, as the ministat 100 can only handle 100w, obviously :lol2:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

The main problem especially during hot weather is getting a stable temperature.
As its an on off stat the ceramic will run full power until the set temp is reached. The problem with this is the ceramic will hold a high temp for some time causing the temperature in the viv to overshoot.
Yes it will work but not ideal.


----------

